# Looking for someone local to check over my knife.



## Stumblinman (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey, I'm looking for someone close to my area that could take a minute and check over a knife I just received. That would be either Springs or possibly Denver area. It was an impulse buy and I ended up with one of 'those' knives then I read 30+ pages about them. I've just been drooling over knives lately and had to have a new one. Yes I already know I should've taken at least one minute to research what I was getting into and next time will be different. Well, unless something shiny catches my eye again then I can't be held responsible :biggrin: I can see a couple things I'm sorta leary about but sharpening could take care of it. maybe... 
Thanks


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 5, 2013)

The problem is however, you may not notice it until you sharpen it. Even then it can get worse over time as well. The hole gets bigger over time basically.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 5, 2013)

Double post....


----------



## cclin (Feb 5, 2013)

Stumblinman said:


> Hey, I'm looking for someone close to my area that could take a minute and check over a knife I just received. That would be either Springs or possibly Denver area. It was an impulse buy and I ended up with one of 'those' knives then I read 30+ pages about them. I've just been drooling over knives lately and had to have a new one. Yes I already know I should've taken at least one minute to research what I was getting into and next time will be different. Well, unless something shiny catches my eye again then I can't be held responsible :biggrin: I can see a couple things I'm sorta leary about but sharpening could take care of it. maybe...
> Thanks


..... or you can take few close-up pictures of your knife & post them on here. many KKF members can tell u lots information about the knife by looking at the pictures!! BTW, which knife you talk about??


----------



## Stumblinman (Feb 5, 2013)

Moritaka Gyuto KG-210 Blue I'll work on pics. I don't feel/see any obvious dips or anything but the edge seems a little wavy. Like the ago/chin? area is a little to big and needs to be ground up to make a good flat surface.


----------



## cclin (Feb 5, 2013)

Stumblinman said:


> Moritaka Gyuto KG-210 Blue I'll work on pics. I don't feel/see any obvious dips or anything but the edge seems a little wavy. Like the ago/chin? area is a little to big and needs to be ground up to make a good flat surface.



oh..no! not another Moritaka overgrind/bad grinding issue:scared4:!! good luck......


----------



## Stumblinman (Feb 5, 2013)

yeah it is what it is I guess. I'm kinda committed with no obvious flaws. Shun made me a rocker, now I'm just a lowly a pusher


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 6, 2013)

I'd think some good closeup pics would help some folks on here give you a diagnosis.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 6, 2013)

Though again, these things develop over time after sharpenings. So what may not look like a problem now may become an un fixable mess after a few weeks/months.


----------



## Squilliam (Feb 7, 2013)

Stumblinman said:


> Moritaka Gyuto KG-210 Blue I'll work on pics. I don't feel/see any obvious dips or anything but the edge seems a little wavy. Like the ago/chin? area is a little to big and needs to be ground up to make a good flat surface.



If I am understanding this correctly, it sounds like as the distal taper thickens at the tang / handle area, the grind width has increased. That's very common and it shouldn't be a problem. I wouldn't go looking for problems, because they'll reveal themselves when you use the knife and sharpen it. The grind on Carters is very wavy as well, but no one complains. If you don't notice problems yourself, then IMO there's no problem.


----------



## Stumblinman (Feb 7, 2013)

OK tks I'm honestly not hoping for a problem  I found out that photoing a knife isn't as easy as I thought. lighting, reflections, shadows argh.. So I've come to find this is a DIY knife. I thought it was sharp but isn't and I have to shape the edge like I want. photos are crap but one shows the heel too low (right after kanji slopes down) and another shows the cladding going almost down to the edge. (not sure if that matters but...)

http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Ekimrots/IMG_7491-1_zps08d087ed.jpg

http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Ekimrots/IMG_7487-1_zpsd92d0253.jpg


----------

